# Haven't made myself anything in 30 plus years so I made



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

coat sweater


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow - beautiful! You need to think of yourself more often! Stellar workmanship! I love how you did the pockets!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely stunning, excellent work!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

You certainly picked a beautiful pattern to make for yourself. The sweater is gorgeous! I love the cables and the length. It will be perfect to wear during the winter months.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice - it looks so nice and warm. The cables make it special too.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

perfectly wonderful go to sweater..


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful job. You are very talented.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Great work! I'm sure you'll get a lot of compliments.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Very pretty and the cables look so nice.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Such beautiful work!


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

and very nice too!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful sweater, great knitting.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wonderful work. You deserve such a beautiful sweater.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

After 30 years, it's about time! Looks great; wear it in good health.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm glad you made something for yourself! It's terrific!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Stunning! You need to make more for yourself. I think it would look great in any way you are dressed. Casual to elegance.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! I think you deserve it. Great job! I love your choice of yarn, and, I like the side seam pockets.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh my, that is a nice sweater!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

exactly what I had in mind for my trip to Sydney and Cowbay 



arlenecc said:


> Stunning! You need to make more for yourself. I think it would look great in any way you are dressed. Casual to elegance.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't wait 30 days this time! I would have it on all the time.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

How very nice! Don't wait another 30 years, you're on a roll!


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty aran,beautiful work.


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

What a beautiful cardigan and so well knitted!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! I'd be proud to wear this sweater.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow! Just love it. You need to knit more.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow what a lot of work! Its gorgeous!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

It was lots of work but I had plenty of time as I sat on the Greyhound going from Western Canada to Eastern Canada



mollyannhad said:


> Wow what a lot of work! Its gorgeous!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

After all these years you deserve something as lovely as this.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wonderful cardi. Wear it proudly.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

For sure a beautiful gift for yourself! Love the yarn choice and your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I see you haven't lost your talent. Fabulous.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely........and such beautiful knitting


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

What a lovely cardigan you have! Guaranteed to bring lots of compliments.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks beautiful....


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice sweater--great work!!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

That is beautiful.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Perfect! I'm so jealous. A beautifully knit sweater


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice! Hope you continue to make things for yourself! Wear it with pride!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! Look what you've been missing! This coat sweater is gorgeous! Bet you make yourself something again, really soon!


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Enjoy wearing your masterpiece.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Love cables & Aran knits! Well done &#128153;


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.Perfect work. :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wonderful sweater.


----------



## ssimmi (Jan 20, 2015)

awesome work


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How beautiful; enjoy every minute you wear it!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Wear it well!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

You are going to feel very special in this - beautiful work!


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful work and great choice with the yarn and pattern.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely what a beautiful sweater you should be proud


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Great coat! Great work! I think you will be proud to wear it and will get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW!!! It's beautiful. You might also knit a hat and mittens to match. Very warm and cozy. Keep knitting for yourself -- for awhile.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Good on you! 
It's terrific!!!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Love the cables. Beautiful work.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Good for you! Beautiful work.


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

It's about time. The last time I made something for myself was back in 1979. So I am not qualified to give advice!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful. Where can I get the pattern? Thank you.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Enjoy it! It's beautiful!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Well worth the wait ! Can you give us a pattern source?


----------



## Meaustin4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow! Very nice indeed!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!! It is beautiful!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful sweater


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

Really gorgeous, and it looks so warm and cozy also.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

That's a beautiful sweater... I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of it :thumbup:


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful sweater!!!


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very lovely I am sure you look great in it.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful work. Wear it proudly!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

About time you made something just for you!!! It is terrific!


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! Very very nice. You did a great job.


----------



## clumberug (Jul 29, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Classic and classy. Beautiful work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good for you and enjoy your beautiful work!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Very nice good for you. Don't know why we knit for others always .


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice. I am bookmarking this for maybe making for myself!&#127775;&#127769;&#127969;&#127972;&#128017;&#128017;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128017;&#127774;&#128016;&#128519;&#128512;


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful Good for you.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Your knitting and choice of pattern and color are just perfect. I would really like to knit this if you can lead me to the pattern and yarn.


----------



## Tennis lady (Apr 4, 2015)

Just beautiful. I love Reglan sleeves.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Well worth waiting 30 years for. It is lovely.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful workmanship and yarn as well.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Great sweater&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;

Enjoy!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

That looks really nice and warm I love arans


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

I have scrolled thru all 7 pages--- I can't find a link for the sweater you have made. Am I missing it? Or are you not able to post a link? Like others, I love the pattern and want to make this myself.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Wow!!! Pockets too! It's stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

It's perfectly beautiful.


----------



## NanaW (Feb 20, 2011)

teddybear_nana said:


> coat sweater


Absolutely beautiful. It would take me 30 years to make that.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Yum! Nice! You are going to enjoy this a great deal!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. Love the tweedy look!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater. Now you must think of making yourself something more often.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Great job! I love the knitted pockets! Very versatile color. You have done yourself proud.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, the best is a cozy cardigan to crawl into on chilly mornings. Yours fits the bill just perfectly. Congratulations on a super well done job!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## workwidow (Feb 11, 2012)

beautiful, really looks lovely and warm.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Great sweater and knitting


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

What a great sweater!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kathy Richard (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful....can you tell me what pattern it is and what yarn you used


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> wow - beautiful! You need to think of yourself more often! Stellar workmanship! I love how you did the pockets!


----------



## Tennis lady (Apr 4, 2015)

Tennis lady said:


> Just beautiful. I love Reglan sleeves.


I am also curios to know if there is a pattern for this and what type of yarn did you used?


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> wow - beautiful! You need to think of yourself more often! Stellar workmanship! I love how you did the pockets!


Ditto.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

teddybear_nana said:


> coat sweater


Lovely,you deserve it.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Beautifully done !


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

So beautiful. You need to put your name on your list more often. Enjoy your perfect sweater: resist ALL requests that require you to give it away.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the pattern your u picked out....and the yarn would be my choice too!

Wear it in good health! I'm sure you will receive many compliments...you deserve them.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Love your sweater. You did such a beautiful job.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Your sweater is very pretty. Love the yarn and it looks very comfy.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

You did good! That is quite beautiful!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, that is so pretty and I will bet it is warm. Thanks for sharing your present to yourself. I like the yarn and the pattern.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, good for you!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

That is one great sweater/coat!! Beautiful!!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Hurray for you!!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice. I decided also I hadn't knitted anything for me and crocheted a bedspread and knit a hat and mitts. Sometimes you have to think of yourself.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

teddybear_nana said:


> coat sweater


Good for you. Great sweater. You should make more for yourself.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Your sweater coat is absolutely beautiful !!!! I, too, would love to know the pattern & & what yarn you used. Thank you in advance.

Dottie


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful job and nice yarn!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I an so glad you finally made something for yourself. Many ties we think of everyone else. I know I knit most of my stuff for my 7 grandchildren and 3 daughters. I need to lose a lot of weight and then I could afford the yarn for a sweater for me. LOL


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful!!!


----------



## jjaa (Feb 12, 2011)

Your sweater is absolutely beautiful. What a talent you have!!!!!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

What a lovely gift to yourself. It is gorgeous.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done-good for you!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Wear it in good health, it is lovely. Don't wait too long to gift yourself again!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Great looking sweater. Your knitting is exceptional, good for you.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

That's just beautiful. You should wear it proudly for the next 30 years.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful. I know you will enjoy wearing it.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Why is it that we seldom make anything for ourselves? Wear it in good health, I am sure that you will get many many compliments.


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

Share a pattern?


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Lovely. So happy you have treated yourself.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Good for you! Great job on your beautiful coat sweater. I love the yarn as well. It's just right for this type of garment.


----------



## lazbones (Oct 21, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's beautiful..I would say after 30yrs you deserve to make yourself something..sometimes you have to think about you...


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

Just the kind of sweater I have looking for! Is it possible to share the pattern?


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Lovely! Looks sooo beautiful.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow,,, this is gorgeous and so like the color. I was thinking the same thing the other day. Time to make myself something. And we deserve a little treat, right! 

Thanks for sharing, 
Daphne


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I am like all the rest. Your sweater is gorgeous. I would love to know the pattern and yarn please.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful work! I really like the color and style!


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Gorgeous! Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful sweater. Nice looking yarn.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

musiclady said:


> Just the kind of sweater I have looking for! Is it possible to share the pattern?


Please? I really like it, too!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> wow - beautiful! You need to think of yourself more often! Stellar workmanship! I love how you did the pockets!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

Pattern please, I want to make this one for myself.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone have this pattern and what yarn was used? Desperate in Arizona for the pattern and yarn!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. Good job of knitting. Did you knit it bottom up or top down? I like your pattern. Aloha... Bev


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice sweater for you to enjoy.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow... What a stylish sweater.... What beautiful knitting.... Especially like the length....


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love the sweater. It's about time you made something for yourself.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My kind of sweater. Love the pockets, love the knit pattern, love the color!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is REALLY lovely and you have done a great job....enjoy.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

What were you waiting for? I love it. Winifred.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Your sweater is beautiful. You did a great knitting job and the color is so nice.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful!!!
Wear it in good health


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

OH it's perfect! Love the pockets


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's terrific!


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

littletreasure said:


> Well worth the wait ! Can you give us a pattern source?


Pretty please!!!!


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

Good for you! Enjoy that beautiful sweater.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

So glad you chose to make such a beautiful item for yourself. We should follow your lead and make our next project a gift to ourselves.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice. I know I'd get a lot of wear out of this sweater if it were mine.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

It was certainly worth waiting for.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## cjay (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous sweater. what a wonderful job.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful cardigan and knitting.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I agree with everyone that has commented on your lovely sweater. Truly a work of art and a labor of love. Just beautifully done. Enjoy it because you deserve it.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

can said:


> Does anyone have this pattern and what yarn was used? Desperate in Arizona for the pattern and yarn!


I think several would like it, including me. apparently the poster is away.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree with the others, it's a beautiful sweater. Bet you have the knitting bug again.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, enjoy it!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just beautiful and I love the pockets. I like pockets in everything. Great work, enjoy the fruits of your labor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no pattern I started it 30 years ago . so I looked at the start and went with it . SORRY


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

That sweater is fantastic! How did you keep yourself from knitting for yourself? You obviously are a VERY GENEROUS person.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is beautiful


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely sweater! Good for you on making something for yourself... :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

What a lovely cardigan. Great job!!

Jane


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow. It is perfectly spectacular!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely cardigan!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

awesome work!!!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

I asked for a pattern source and then realised I already had it in my file!! Senility is catching me fast !!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

teddybear_nana said:


> I have no pattern I started it 30 years ago . so I looked at the start and went with it . SORRY


This makes the cardigan even more special. The fact you made it yourself for yourself after all those years and made it without a pattern and it turned out to be such a work of are. Congratulations!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely knitting!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

You've done a wonderful job on this sweater, nice pockets, too!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! Stunning sweater. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

littletreasure said:


> I asked for a pattern source and then realised I already had it in my file!! Senility is catching me fast !!


littletreasure, what would be the name of your pattern that you have that is similar (or the same) as the cardigan of the poster?


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That's the kind of sweater I'd be wearing everyday.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

harter0310 said:


> littletreasure, what would be the name of your pattern that you have that is similar (or the same) as the cardigan of the poster?


Oh do tell!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

teddybear_nana said:


> coat sweater


Beautiful sweater! I absolutely love it!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely work! Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Tennis lady (Apr 4, 2015)

teddybear_nana said:


> I have no pattern I started it 30 years ago . so I looked at the start and went with it . SORRY


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's a pattern that might be pretty close to this one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/96-7-jacket-in-pattern-with-raglan-sleeve

What do you think? Is it close or not? One nice thing--it's free!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely ...casual days out..fab &#128521;


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Wear it proudly.


----------



## Tennis lady (Apr 4, 2015)

teddybear_nana said:


> I have no pattern I started it 30 years ago . so I looked at the start and went with it . SORRY


Could you tell us about the yarn you used. I bet that may not be around after 30 years, lol...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...lovely work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

harter0310 said:


> littletreasure, what would be the name of your pattern that you have that is similar (or the same) as the cardigan of the poster?


The pattern I have is exactly the same as this cardigan. It is knitted in aran weight yarn. It is available on ebay at the following address: http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Lucys-Pattern-Box. There are over a thousand patterns in her store so if you put 'aran cardigan' in the search box it should be the first pattern to appear. 
I believe she also has an Etsy shop using the same name if that is easier for US kpers.
Hope it works for you.

Edit: for some reason the link above does not work but if you type the address into your browser it should. Don't ask me why !!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

that is so nice you never forget how to knit then


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

littletreasure said:


> The pattern I have is exactly the same as this cardigan. It is knitted in aran weight yarn. It is available on ebay at the following address: http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Lucys-Pattern-Box. There are over a thousand patterns in her store so if you put 'aran cardigan' in the search box it should be the first pattern to appear.
> I believe she also has an Etsy shop using the same name if that is easier for US kpers.
> Hope it works for you.
> 
> Edit: for some reason the link above does not work but if you type the address into your browser it should. Don't ask me why !!


Thank you littletreasure. It took some doing to get to it, but I was able to in the end!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Such a nice sweater!!! Beautiful.


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you

and although I like it its not something I will ever wear so I will now likely list it and sell it



Byrdgal said:


> Such a nice sweater!!! Beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Long overdue! And so very lovely! Enjoy it!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Great!!!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

well it sure is pretty


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic job!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautifully done.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Just beautiful! Enjoy wearing the sweater and now make another one.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful knitting!!! Now go and male yourself something else!!&#128090;


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

I loe anything with cables on it. This is a beautiful coat. You should feel special when you can say "I made it for myself".


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

I have had so many compliments that I am happy I have kept it for me 



Frances6Pitts said:


> I loe anything with cables on it. This is a beautiful coat. You should feel special when you can say "I made it for myself".


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------

